# squats and milk



## PDB (May 21, 2011)

Am I too old at 44.. Struggle to gain weight


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

whats the question?


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

no mate your never to old , diet is the key


----------



## PDB (May 21, 2011)

The question sorry was , at 44 would the gallon of milk a day do me more harm than good? Weight gain has always been a problem for me , so I was gonna give the square and milk a try ... Already doing the squads as it goes ... Thanks for any advice


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

No need to GOMAD to gain muscle.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

milk is good ,but it can cause problems as far as i know.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you're not lactose intolerant drink away. Milk is tasty and full of nutrients.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

With Mingster on this, if it causes you no problems then go for it... lift heavy, eat heavy gain weight... simples...


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

fCuk the milk and get a gainer, milk is bad for you in higher doses, it clogs up the intestines.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome

Ronnie Coleman is about your age and i dont look too shabby at 41

milk didnt do Arnie and co much harm back in the day.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Mingster said:


> If you're not lactose intolerant drink away. Milk is tasty and full of nutrients.


If your not lactose intolerant you will be drinking all the milk lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I did half a gallon for 5 weeks along with deads and squats. I loved it! Gained like a trooper. Also [email protected] like one too!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> fCuk the milk and get a gainer, milk is bad for you in higher doses, it clogs up the intestines.[/quote
> 
> Milk is not bad for you at all unless, as previously mentioned, you have a lactose deficiency. In people with normal lactose levels, milk and the sugars it contains, are dealt with in the small intestine, never reaching the large intestine and therefore causing no problems whatsoever. In people with low lactose levels, however, these sugars continue on into the large intestine where they ferment causing bloat, gas and diarrhoea. Approximately 1 in 3 people suffer such a deficiency therefore 2 out of 3 people can glug down milk to their heart's content with no problems.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Lactose free milk is available. Lactose intolerance isnt the only problem with milk though, people can be allergic to it which causes other symptoms. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milk_allergy

I drink milk everyday though and Im 39.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Ronnie is 47 infact!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

My training partner has done very well drinking a gallon a day, I would say go for it.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Are we talking semi skimmed or what? Too much full fat isn't going to do your Cholesterol any favours?!


----------



## PDB (May 21, 2011)

Full fat unhomogenised , apparently less of the fat crosses into the bloodstream? It's so hard to find genuine info on milk!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Im 22 and have been doing the GOMAD diet for about 3 months, ive had good gains but it can be hard on occassions to fit all the milk in along with 3-4 good meals.

Ive been using semi skimmed milk because i find it better tasting and less heavy on the stomach!


----------

